# Should my family get a Vizsla puppy?



## Lizzyeh (Mar 8, 2021)

Hi!

looking for some/a lot of advice please!

I have been doing A LOT of research on dog breeds, particularly Vizslas and Labradors. I need to hear first hand from owners the best and the worst, no holding back, 100% honesty please! 

We are a family of 4, my husband and I and 2 kids aged 10 and 4. We all would love a dog to become part of our family, we just need to choose the right one. My husband mostly works from home and I am at home most of the time as I only work 2 days a week and my husband is around when I'm not and both children will be out at school all day from August, which is around the time we would be hoping to get a dog. I run 3-4 times a week with a total mileage of between 10-13 miles a week on average and would hope to have a running buddy eventually. We are an active family with a fairly large house and garden. I realise what a commitment it would be, much like having another child! I am prepared to do as much training as possible, however there are times at which a dog may be required to be at home alone like going shopping or out for lunch etc. albeit not very often! Is this possible?! I like the idea of a Vizsla because they don't shed much and don't smell really, but the sound like harder work than labs so perhaps a bit of shedding is preferable to that? Help!!

Thanks in advance


----------



## Cavedog (Oct 21, 2010)

I have had both Labs and Vizslas. They are each wonderful breeds, and when it came time for me to get another puppy, I chose a V, but if I had small children at home, I might have been more inclined to get the Lab.


----------



## CanadianVizsla (Mar 5, 2021)

We are 4wks in and I have two kids ages 11yrs and 8yrs old. I work from home and we are also pretty active etc.. I definitely underestimated the amount of work haha. It is like having a toddler again! We love our little guy, but just be prepared for the amount of time involved. I can't get anything done while he is awake right now. The kids have been super helpful when they are home, but they are at school/activities etc... Crate training and adhering to a schedule has been key. Our puppy does not like being out in the cold, so we are looking forward to Spring and getting outside a bit more. This forum has been so great too. Good luck!


----------



## SeattleV (Mar 10, 2021)

I agree with CaveDog.

While I love my Vizsla, I think Labs are generally easier to manage. They're not as prone to separation anxiety, and seem to be able to match an owner's activity level - whereas a Vizsla needs heavy duty exercise regardless (Lab can hike if you're going, but can also relax around the house). I'm a single 25 year old without the responsibilities of kids/family, and I've found that properly raising a Vizsla is extremely demanding (and fun), and may not get that much easier for ~2 years. Spare yourself the chaos and get the lab  

I may be biased because separation anxiety has been particularly challenging with my guy, and my response is based solely on personal experience, so take it with a grain of salt!


----------



## gunnr (Aug 14, 2009)

So very much is dependent on the individual puppy.
Most are a joy to be around as puppies. A lot of energy, sure they have that, but it's not all "sharkies" and crying.
Finn is my 3rd Vizlsa puppy raised from 8 weeks old. The two girls came at 11 and 22 months, and Silkcut, another male came at 8 months.
Only Finn would be what is best described as difficult. The other five were just normal puppies and adolescents. No different than any other until they got outside and were turned loose to turn and burn. Except for Tika, she would never get more that 3 meters from me. All the tools in the world, but she just would not move out in the woods. Still though, she was a powerful little locomotive and very talented.
The schedule you have outlined would accommodate virtually any dog breed.
As for the shedding. Vizslas don't typically go through a "shed cycle". Their fur/hair is a single coat, about 15-20mm in length. You will find hairs in the vacuum, and dryer filter on a regular. You'll just never get those gigantic balls of fur that clog the vacuum.
As for smell. Yes they are more hypoallergenic than a lot of dogs, but males have a tendency to wee on the front legs until they learn to aim better. They also have oils and scent glands that can get "musky" from time to time. If they get wet, I promise thta you'll know it, but they don't "reek" like a lot of dogs do.
They're very easy to bathe. I use Mycodex in the summer, and non scented, Johnson's baby shampoo at other times.
Make no mistake about it, these are exceptionally athletic dogs, and they do need to blow off energy when they're young. Because of their relative "smaller size" many people disregard their physical abilities, and are stunned when they observe what they are actually capable of. They are very, very, fast, so be ready for that.
I personally think you have a very nice setting for a Vizsla to thrive in.


----------



## PawPatrol (Aug 17, 2020)

We love our pup, but this is a difficult breed, compared to my prior dogs. It is like putting a baby's brain in a Ferrari.


----------



## shaunag (May 17, 2020)

Lizzyeh said:


> Hi!
> 
> looking for some/a lot of advice please!
> 
> ...


Sounds like you have a pretty good setup for a V. I have a 4 year old female and a 1 year old Male. We had 3 Labs about the same age before we got our V's. Labs are a wonderful breed all around, but after getting our first V, I fell in love and will never own another breed. That being said, I am a stay at home mom and our family has a ton of land, so our V's are rarely by themselves and get tons of exercise. Our female has always been very laid back and is getting lazier as she ages..I have to drag her off the couch most times to go for a run! So..a lot of it does depend on the dog. Our male definitely has more Viszla energy and 'velcro' traits. Between the 2 breeds..i personally love the energy, personality, and cleanliness of the Vizlsa compared to the Lab. A Vizsla puppy is basically like having a newborn baby..so it's a lot to think about when deciding. As long as you can devote lots of time, love, and energy to these dogs..they will thrive and love you like no other!!! I don't think you can go wrong with either as long as you can keep up with a V....just some personal preferences to think about.


----------

